# Wahl der Betriesart als Sicherheitsfunktion??



## fup_safety (21 März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

für einen Kunden soll die Sicherheitstechnik einer Maschine im Schaltschrank implementiert werden.
Eine Risikobeurteilung des Herstellers ist vorhanden!

Anforderung: sicherer Betriebsartenanwahl PLrd

muss ich meinen Schlüsselschalter jetzt 2-kanalig auf F-Eingängeführen und überwachen?
Ich hätte vermutet das es sich mit der Anwahl der Betriebsart wie mit dem Startbefehlt verhält.

MfG


----------



## Safety (21 März 2014)

Hallo,
das sollte Dir Antworten geben:
http://publikationen.dguv.de/dguv/pdf/10002/rep_0713.pdf


----------



## fup_safety (24 März 2014)

Versteh ich das aus Abschnitt 4.1.2 richtig, dass ich einen Nockenschalter nach DIN EN 60947-5-1 nehmen müsste und dann noch diverse Fehlerausschlüsse machen muss oder das ganze tatsächlich 2-kanalig aufbauen wenn ein PLr d gefordert ist ??


----------



## Sinix (24 März 2014)

fup_safety schrieb:


> Versteh ich das aus Abschnitt 4.1.2 richtig, dass ich einen Nockenschalter nach DIN EN 60947-5-1 nehmen müsste und dann noch diverse Fehlerausschlüsse machen muss oder das ganze tatsächlich 2-kanalig aufbauen wenn ein PLr d gefordert ist ??



nicht zwangsläufig, in deinem besagten Abschnitt steht u.a.

4.1
Der Wahlschalter kann durch andere Wahlmittel ersetzt werden, 
z. B. eine Eingabeeinheit mit Zugriffscode, der die Nutzung 
bestimmter Funktionen der Maschine auf bestimmte Perso

nenkreise beschränkt. Dabei ist jedoch zu beachten, dass die 

Anforderungen an die hierfür eingesetzten sicherheitsrelevanten 
Stromkreise vergleichbar sicher sein müssen.


4.1.2
...
d) Betriebsartenwahl über elektronische Betriebsmittel (z. B. 

Tastatur, Transponder).


----------



## fup_safety (24 März 2014)

Ich will nur wissen wie man die Wahl der Betriebsart (also den Sensor) in PLd ausführen kann. Ziffernblock mit PLd ist mir nicht bekannt...


----------



## fup_safety (27 März 2014)

Hat sowas noch keiner gemacht oder gehabt ??
PLd für Betriebsartenwahl?!


----------



## Tommi (27 März 2014)

um welche Betriebsarten handelt es sich denn überhaupt?
Wird dadurch eine Sicherheitsfunktion, wie ein Schutzgitterschalter, aufgehoben?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## fup_safety (27 März 2014)

Eine Schutzeinrichtung wird durch den Betriebsartenwahlschalter nicht überbrückt,
der Betriebsartenwahlschalter schaltet zwischen Automatik und Handbetrieb um, d.h. nur wenn auf Handbetrieb geschaltet ist kann der Antrieb mit einem Handbediengerät in Verbindung mit einem Zustimmtaster verfahren werden.
D.h. die Anlage ist bei offener Schutztür sowieso sicher stillgesetzt. Der Zustimmtaster überbrückt die Schutztür. 
Der Handbetrieb ist eigentlich nur zum kalibrieren oder teachen am Gerät. Die Sicherheit wird über den Zustimmtaster realisiert.
Ist für den BAWS überhaupt ein PL erforderlich wenn er keine Sicherheitsfunktion überbrückt ?

LG


----------



## Tommi (27 März 2014)

Du hast mit Deinem letzten Post eine wunderbare Risikobeurteilung gemacht.
Ich kenne die Verhältnisse vor Ort nicht.

Deshalb kannst nur Du den letzten Satz beantworten.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Sinix (27 März 2014)

Hier gab es schon mal was ähnliches im Forum


----------



## Safety (28 März 2014)

Hallo,
das was Du da machst ist definitiv eine Umschaltung zwischen verschiedenen Sicherheitsniveau und das ist eine Sicherheitsfunktion steht alles in dem IFA Bericht.
Zu dem Thema BA-Wahl hatten wir schon mal umfangreich diskutiert.
Zum Schalter, ja so wie es da steht, beim Hersteller nachfassen. Sehe Dir mal Pressen  BA Schalter an.
Oder eine elektronische Variante von z.B. Pilz.


----------



## fup_safety (28 März 2014)

Alles klar, danke für den Tipp mit den Pressen BAWS.
Den BAWS von Pilz habe ich auch schon gefunden, bis jetzt ist halt keine Anbindung an Profisafe möglich.
Naja wieder mal der Klassiker. Anlage meines Kunden steht schon beim Endkunden, der verweigert die IBN wegen Sicherheitsbedenken und nun soll es gradegebogen werden.:???:

Die Beiträge habe ich größtenteils mehrfach gelesen. Die Meinungen hier im Forum scheinen aber doch noch gespalten, grade was den Einsatz
von Zustimmtastern im Handbetrieb betrifft, ist der Zustimmtaster jetzt eine ausreichende Risikominderung oder brauch man doch noch SLS für die Achse...
Aber das wurde ja auch bereits erwähnt, dass das eines der schwierigeren Themen darstellt.


----------



## Sinix (28 März 2014)

Hi,

letztendlich bist du es ja der die Risikobeurteilung macht und den Kopf hin hält.
Du hast nun festgestellt, dass es nicht ausreicht nur den Zustimmtaster zu betätigen, da der Bediener nicht
rechtzeitig einer Gefahr durch die Maschinenbewegung ausweichen kann und zu Schaden kommt.
Also Bedarf es weitere Maßnahmen, z.B. SLS oder einer ortsfesten 2-Handbedienung.
Weiterhin solltest du nur besonders geschultes Personal (Risikominderung) zur Bedienung  zu lassen.


Interessanter Weise fahren Rangierlokomotiven schon seit Jahrzehnten 
durch den Rangierer ferngesteuert mit einer Hand (die andere Hand braucht er zum festhalten am Zugende) ohne SLS oder weiteren Maßnahmen.

Und die Bremsen bei PKWs sind meines Erachtens auch nicht so sicher, wie der Otto-Normalo glaubt.
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...uen.8a631890-47ad-4166-9728-2502cd77b0f9.html
Hatte selbst mal eine undichte Trommelbremse hinten und Bremsflüssigkeit war weg.
 Gott sei Dank beim Starten gemerkt, denn es ging sogleich bergab und außer der Hand- und Motorbremse nichts mehr.  


Gruß Sinix


----------



## fup_safety (28 März 2014)

Tja die Risikobeurteilung habe ich nicht durchgeführt, die wurde vom Kunden erstellt. Meine Aufgabe ist in diesem Fall die Integration des Sicherheitskonzeptes.
In der Risikobeurteilung steht diesbezüglich nur die Anforderung an den "Schutz gegen unerwarteten Wiederanlauf bei unbetätigtem Zustimmtaster". SLS ist nicht gefordert.
Ich kenn die Maschine und weiß, dass sie im Handbetrieb mit unsicherer reduzierter Geschwindigkeit verfahren wird. Die Maschine muss ja im Ergebinis sicher sein, da kann man sich nicht
nur steif an die Vorgaben halten. Ich will einfach sichergehen das kein SLS erforderlich ist.


----------



## Safety (29 März 2014)

Hallo,
also bei Deinem Beispiel ist die BA-Wahl eine SF.
Zur Risikobeurteilung, was muss denn da gemacht werden und von wem?
Wenn da mit der Hand an einem Servoantrieb hantiert wird bei dem Quetsch und/oder Scherstellen erreicht werden können bzw. müssen ist da eine Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung die als SF ausgeführt wird notwendig. Aber es ist wie so oft die Risikobeurteilung hat diese Eingriff nicht betrachtet und dann wird die Freigabesteuerung mit der Zustimmungseinrichtung eingetragen, bzw. hat man das Risiko der Geschwindigkeitserhöhung  nicht betrachtet, ein  falscher Sollwert reicht schon. Lese dazu den Abschnitt 1.2.5 in der MRL. Wenn ein Steuerungsversagen bzw. eine unkontrollierte Geschwindigkeitserhöhung eine Gefahr darstellt muss man eine Risikominderungsmaßnahme ergreifen.
Sehe Dir dazu mal verschiedene Werkzeugmaschinen Normen an die gehen sehr genau auf das Thema ein.


----------

